#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  ΙΚΑ για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας

## ariskal

Συνάδελφοι,
θα καταθέσω στην πολεοδομία για εγκριση εργασιων μικρης κλίμακας. Στο Ι.Κ.Α. μου είπαν οτι γι αυτές τις εργασίες πρέπει να καταθέσω κατάσταση με τα μεροκάματα. Δεν το έχω ξανακάνει, υπάρχουν κάποια συγκεκριμένα έντυπα-διαδικασία υπολογισμού? για μεροκάματα, δεν έχω κάποιο ειδικό λογισμικό.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει να συμπληρώσω λίγο την ερώτηση.

Και εάν συνεργαστούμε με μια εταιρία πχ για θερμοπρόσοψη, μπορούν να τα κάνουν αυτοί αντί για εμάς?

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω το ΙΚΑ θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεται από τις ΥΔΟΜ για την έκδοση της άδειας εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, χωρίς εμείς ως μηχανικοί να κάνουμε κάποια ενέργεια.
Για να είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης σύννομος (όχι ο μηχανικός) θα πρέπει να δηλώσει στο ΙΚΑ την έναρξη και τη λήξη των εργασιών.
Στην ΥΔΟΜ δεν απαιτείται πίνακας ΙΚΑ 1 ή 2 ή 3 (αναλόγως) με τα ελάχιστα υπολογιζόμενα ένσημα όπως απαιτείται για τις εκδόσεις αδειών δόμησης.
Αυτό σου ζήτησε το ΙΚΑ; Αν ναι, μπορείς να βρεις το πρόγραμμά μου σε excel που έχει αυτούς τους πίνακες. Δες ΕΔΩ.
Για εργασίες στις οποίες ο προϋπολογισμός υπολογίζεται με αναλυτικό τρόπο και όχι συμβατικό, χρησιμοποιούμε τον *Πίνακα 3*.

Αν συνεργαστούμε με κατασκευαστική εταιρία που θα αναλάβει π.χ. την θερμοπρόσοψη, χρειαζόμαστε κατ' αρχάς ένα καλό *συμφωνητικό* να ξεκαθαρίζει το ποιος πληρώνει το ΙΚΑ.
Εφόσον μας δώσει η εν λόγω εταιρία *τιμολόγιο* στο οποίο θα αναφέρονται όλες οι εργασίες που αναφέρονται και στην άδεια, τότε μπορούμε να προσκομίσουμε αυτό στο ΙΚΑ για να δικαιολογήσουμε τα ελάχιστα ένσημα.
Προσοχή όμως το τιμολόγιο πρέπει να είναι τέτοιου ποσού που να τα καλύπτει.
Δηλαδή, στην περίπτωση εταιρίας δεν μιλάμε για μη εστεγασμένα επαγγέλματα αλλά για εστεγασμένα όπως είναι και οι υδραυλικοί, ηλεκτρολόγοι κ.λπ..

----------


## dimitrisv

Καλησπέρα.
Σε περίπτωση έκδοσης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για εξωτερικές βαφές οικοδομής με χρήση ικριωμάτων απαιτείται η διαδικασία με το ΙΚΑ. Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς γίνεται στην περίπτωση που την εργασία αναλάβει εταιρεία κ εκδόσει αντίστοιχο τιμολόγιο για τις εργασίες.
Το ΙΚΑ συμφωνα και με την εγκύκλιό του ξέρει τη διαδικασία με τους Πίνακες όπου φαίνεται ότι εργοδοτικές εισφορές καταβάλει ο ιδιοκτήτης (διαχειριστής ή εκρπόσωπος). Τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που τις ερδοτικες ασφαλιστικες εισφορές έχει αναλάβει η αναδοχος εταιρεια ?

----------


## Xάρης

Στην ΥΔΟΜ δεν χρειάζεται απ' όσο γνωρίζω να καταθέσουμε πίνακα 3 ΙΚΑ.
Το ΙΚΑ ενημερώνεται από την ΥΔΟΜ. Έτσι τουλάχιστον λένε.
Το ΙΚΑ ζητά Πίνακα 3 για ΕΕΜΚ; Γνωρίζεις;

Υπεύθυνος απέναντι στο ΙΚΑ είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης. Αυτόν θα κυνηγήσει το ΙΚΑ αν δεν πληρωθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, ακόμα και αν ο ιδιοκτήτης έκανε συμφωνητικό με τον εργολάβο ότι τα ένσημα θα τα πληρώνει ο εργολάβος.
Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ξεκάθαρο.

Ένσημα στο ΙΚΑ πληρώνει ο ιδιοκτήτης μόνο για μη εστεγασμένα επαγγέλματα όπως είναι οι βαφείς.
*Ο εργολάβος, μπορεί να είναι στεγασμένη επιχείρηση που να απασχολεί βαφείς ως μισθωτούς.*
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, ο εργολάβος κόβει στον ιδιοκτήτη τιμολόγιο για τις εργασίες βαφής και ο ιδιοκτήτης καλύπτεται από αυτό το τιμολόγιο για τα ένσημα.

Αν το ΙΚΑ ζητά Πίνακα 3 για να υπολογίσει τα ελάχιστα ένσημα και το ύψος του τιμολογίου είναι τέτοιο που δεν καλύπτει αυτά τα ελάχιστα ένσημα, τίθεται θέμα.

----------


## dimitrisv

Χάρη ευχαριστώ!Νια το ΙΚΑ ζητάει Πιν3 για ΕΕΜΚ. Γινεται κανονικα απογραφή οικοδομικού έργου!Πολύ γραφειοκρατία για κατι τοσο μικρό. Και φυσικά ο ιδιοκτήτης θα κανει εξουσιοδότηση στην εργολήπτρια εταιρεια-μηχανικό να διεκπεραιώσει τα σχετικά.
Αν η επιχειρηση απασχολει προσωπικο ως μισθωτους δεν έχει πληρωσει ήδη εργοδοτικές εισφορές? Εννοεις να τους κανει προσληψη ας πουμε με συμβαση εργου και στη συνεχεια με τη συμβαση αυτη κ το τιμολογιο να παει ο ιδιοκτητης στο ΙΚΑ για να τακτοποιησει τις εισφορες?
Σε κάθε περιπτωση (συμφωνα με το ΙΚΑ) μπορει να γινει ασφάλιση για το κατώτατο ημερομίσθιο με τη συναίνεση του εργαζομένου (ΥΔ Ν105)

----------


## Xάρης

> Αν η επιχειρηση απασχολει προσωπικο ως μισθωτους δεν έχει πληρωσει ήδη εργοδοτικές εισφορές?


Ακριβώς! Γι αυτό δεν πληρώνονται επιπλέον ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από τον ιδιοκτήτη.
Τα ελάχιστα ένσημα που προκύπτουν από τον Πίνακα 3 καλύπτονται από το τιμολόγιο του εργολάβου.

----------


## dimitrisv

Αν και δεν μου ειναι πολυ ξεκάθαρη η διαδικασία με το τιμολόγιο θα την προτιμούσα αλλά το ΙΚΑ της περιοχής δεν την γνωρίζει καν κ υποδεικνύει την καθιερωμένη με την απογραφή οικοδομικού έργου κ πληρωμή ασφαλιστικών εισφορών από τους ιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## kouts_george

Καλησπέρα. Εάν εκδοθεί η 48ωρη άδεια (έντυπο γνωστοποίησης εργασιών) στο όνομα του ιδιοκτήτη, μπορεί να ανοιχτεί καρτέλα στο ΙΚΑ (υποβολή πίνακα 3) στο όνομα του ενοικιαστή ? Το μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο αναφέρερει ότι ο ενοικιαστής μπορεί να εκτελέσει οικοδομικές εργασίες εντός του ακινήτου.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ρωτάς το αρμόδιο ΙΚΑ να είσαι σίγουρος;
Πολλές φορές το ένα υποκατάστημα λέει έτσι και το άλλο αλλιώς.

----------


## xasman2004

Καλησπέρα,
Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση έκδοσης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για εξωτερικές βαφές οικοδομής με χρήση ικριωμάτων,
ο ιδιοκτήτης , ας τον πώ Α , αναθέτει με σύμβαση την μελέτη-κατασκευή στον μηχανικό Β. Ο μηχανικός Β εκδίδει την ΕΕΜΚ , αλλά αναθέτει με σύμβαση την κατασκευή στον μηχανικό Γ. Ο μηχανικός Γ κάνει το ίδιο με τον υπεργολάβο/βαφέα/σκαλωσιατζή, ο οποίος και ξεκινάει τις εργασίες. 
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, λέω ότι πρέπει: 
Ο μηχανικός Β να τιμολογήσει στον ιδιοκτήτη Α(τιμολόγιο τεχνικού έργου με τα των υλικών και των τεχνικών)
Ο μηχανικός Γ να τιμολογήσει στον μηχανικό Β(τιμολόγιο τεχνικού έργου με τα των υλικών και των τεχνικών)
Ο βαφέας να τιμολογήσει στον μηχανικό Γ(τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών και υλικών)

Δεδομένου ότι το ΤΠΥ του βαφέα θα είναι προς τον μηχανικό Γ , ερωτώ: στο ΙΚΑ ποιος θα κάνει την απογραφή και θα δηλωθεί ως εργολάβος-μηχανικός?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό μόνο το ίδιο το ΙΚΑ ή ένας λογιστής θα μπορούσε να στο απαντήσει έγκυρα ή έστω κάποιος συνάδελφος που του έχει τύχει αντίστοιχη περίπτωση.

Κατά την άποψή μου ο πρώτος (Β) μηχανικός εφόσον αυτός αναφέρεται στο συμφωνητικό ιδιοκτήτη-εργολάβου.

----------


## sofiasyros

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,

Είμαι νέα μηχανικός, και πρόσφατα ανέλαβα έκδοση μικρής κλίμακας για περίφραξη.

 Με απασχολεί το θέμα του ΙΚΑ, καθότι γνωρίζω ότι για να υπολογιστούν τα ημερομίσθια κάνεις αναλυτικό, από τον οποίο προέκυψε ένα ποσό γύρω στα 600 Ευρώ στο ΙΚΑ για περίφραξη 27μ. από τσιμεντόλιθο.

 Ο εργοδότης όμως επικοινώνησε με τον εργολάβο και επιμένει πως δεν απαιτούνται παραπάνω από 2 ημερομίσθια. Πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## asak

Σωστά γνωρίζεις, τα ημερομίσθια για περίφραξη προκύπτουν από αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό σύμφωνα με τον *Πιν.3*.
Και από το ποσό το οποίο σου προέκυψε συμπεραίνω ότι υπολογίστηκαν περί τα 10 ημερομίσθια.

Τώρα αν ο εργολάβος θελήσει μόνο 2, τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να καταβληθούν ούτως ή άλλως είτε στον ίδιο είτε σε διαφορετικό εργαζόμενο.

Και για να αστειευτώ λίγο, αν την περίφραξη την έφτιαχνε ο *Superman* θα επέμενε ότι δεν απαιτείται και κανένα ημ/σθιο. :Γέλιο:

----------


## Xάρης

Ο κύριος του έργου τι δουλειά κάνει; Είναι τεχνίτης ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ;

----------


## sofiasyros

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, άρα ορθώς δεν το καταλαβαίνω το μόνο 2 ημερομίσθια, εκτός αν δεν τα έχω υπολογίσει σωστά, αλλά να έχω πέσει τόσο έξω μου φαίνεται περίεργο. 

Κύριος έργου-εργοδότης δεν έχει σχέση με τον κλάδο. Ο εργολάβος-τεχνίτης που θα αναλάβει τη δουλειά πρέπει να είναι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς γιατί δεν ζητάς από τον εργοδότη να σου προσκομίσει τον Πίνακα 3 του ΙΚΑ όπως τον συμπλήρωσε το εργολάβος;

Επίσης, να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι ο διευθυντής ενός υποκαταστήματος ΙΚΑ μπορεί να περιορίσει προς τα κάτω τα υπολογιζόμενα από τους πίνακες 1, 2, 3 του ΙΚΑ ημερομίσθια. 
Άρα, αν υπάρχει μέσο του εργολάβου όλα γίνονται.

----------


## asak

Χάρη τον *Πιν.3* ποιος είναι υποχρεωμένος να το συντάξει, και για να ακριβολογώ να τον υπογράψει? Ο Εργολάβος ή ο Μηχανικός?
Θα προτιμούσα η λέξη "μέσο" να αρχίζει να εκλείπει από το λεξιλόγιό μας Χάρη. Αρχίζοντας από κει, ίσως καταφέρουμε να εξαλειφθεί και από την πράξη. :Χαρούμενος: Τι νομίζεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχή όλων δεν χρησιμοποιούν μέσο, πιστεύουν στην ισονομία και στην αξιοκρατία είναι να εκλείψει.
Μέχρι όμως η ευχή να πραγματοποιηθεί, είναι ένα γεγονός μπροστά στο οποίο δεν μπορούμε να κλείνουμε τα μάτια.

Η αναφορά μου στο μέσο του εργολάβου αποτελεί ακριβώς την περιγραφή μιας ισχύουσας μεν, ανεπιθύμητης δε, κατάστασης.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για να πάψει η χρήση του μέσου αρκεί να σταματήσει η διαπροσωπική επαφή των συναλλασσομένων με το δημόσιο και όλα να γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά και με τρόπο διαυγή. 
Η "διαύγεια" είναι ένα πολύ καλό βήμα προς την ορθή κατεύθυνση. Η ηλεκτρονική πολεοδομία, όταν επιτέλους εφαρμοστεί, το ίδιο.

----------


## asak

Αμήν και πότε!

----------


## milt

τα δικαιολογητικά απογραφής οικοδομικού έργου είναι στο pdf,συνήθως για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας προσκομίζουμε και Πίνακα 3 και ανά περιπτώσεις εφόσον κάποια εργασία γίνει από στεγασμένο επάγγελμα επιχείρηση Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση ιδιοκτήτη ότι θα προσκομίσει τιμολόγιο παροχής εργασιών για τις εν λόγω εργασίες μετά το πέρας αυτών .

ΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΟΥ.pdf

----------

asak, gkonsta, Xάρης

----------


## eleni81

Καλησπέρα
Αν μπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να με διαφωτίσει...Πρέπει να βγάλω Έ.Ε.Μ.Κ. για εργασίες θερμομόνωσης με χρήση ικριωμάτων. Ο τεχνίτης θα κόψει στον ιδιοκτήτη ΑΠΥ για την εργασία του. Στο ΙΚΑ προφανως πρέπει να γίνει απογραφή έργου και Πινακας 3. Θα υπόλογιστούν και τα ελάχιστα ημερομίσθια (μου βγαίνουν 7). Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν χρειάζεται να καταβληθούν οι εισφορές απο τον ιδιοκτήτη αν προσκομιστει μετά το πέρας των εργασιών η ΑΠΥ;
Ευχαριστω;

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, έτσι είναι. Θα πρέπει η ΑΠΥ από το αντίστοιχο εσταγασμένο επαγγελματία να καλύπτει τα ελάχιστα ημερομίσθια που θα υπολογιστούν αναλυτικά βάσει του Πίνακα 3.

----------

eleni81

----------


## eleni81

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη!Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ.Όμως μιλωντας χθες με συνάδελφο που ειχε αντιστοιχη περίπτωση μου ειπε ότι στο υποκαταστημα του ΙΚΑ εδώ του ζητούσαν οπωσδηποτε τις εισφορές κι ας ο τεχνίτης ειχε κόψει ΑΠΥ κι ήταν εστεγασμένο επάγγελμα. Αυτό πώς γίνεται;Υπάρχει κάποιο έγγραφο που να εξηγεί τον παραπάνω τρόπο με την υπεύθυνη δήλωση και την προσκόμιση του τιμολογίου;Γιατί αν ζητανε εισφορές ενώ δεν απαιτούνται είναι εντελώς παράλογο!

----------


## Xάρης

Πηγαίνεις μια βόλτα από το αρμόδιο ΙΚΑ του έργου και τους ρωτάς.
Ρώτα τους να σε παραπέμψουν σε νομοθεσία.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχει ένα σημείο στη νομοθεσία που το αναφέρει αυτό για τα τιμολόγια. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τη διάταξη.

----------

eleni81, kopapa

----------


## KaterinaTs

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι νέα μηχανικός και έχω αναλάβει μία άδεια λειτουργείας για καφε (ΚΥΕ) και θέλει απλά έγκριση εργασιών 48ωρη απο την ΥΔΟΜ όχι άδεια δόμησης. Θέλει όμως το ΙΚΑ από εμενα Πινακα 3 και δε ξέρω καθόλου πως υπολογίζονται τα ένσημα ούτε που βρίσκω αυτό το έντυπο και από το ΙΚΑ δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα εξυπηρετικοί.. μονο σε πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο μπορώ να υπολογισω τα ένσημα? 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Δες την Υπουργική Απόφαση Φ.11321/19423/1405 - ΦΕΚ.3480/Β΄/23.12.2014
Έχει του νέους πίνακες 1, 2 και 3 του ΙΚΑ.

----------

